# Coffee



## Clarkey (Jul 3, 2012)

Can coffee (caffine) increase blood sugar levels?

I was thinking about this today and i found this article: http://www.talkaboutcoffee.com/does-caffeine-increase-blood-sugar-levels.html

But I won't just go on what that says. But I thought i'd ask here what people's thoughts are on caffine and blood sugar levels?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2012)

I always thought that a lot of caffeine would raise levels because it is a stimulant, which can increase the levels of stress hormones and thereby cause the liver to release more stores of glucose into the blood. 

I only drink one or two cups of coffee a day and haven't noticed any discernible problems (I do drink lots of tea!).


----------



## Clarkey (Jul 3, 2012)

I drink a lot of coffee at work, so I might try changing to tea and completely removing coffee for a while and see what affect it might have.


----------



## MeganN (Jul 4, 2012)

Clarkey said:


> I drink a lot of coffee at work, so I might try changing to tea and completely removing coffee for a while and see what affect it might have.



Tea apparently has more caffeine than some coffees


----------



## AlisonF (Jul 5, 2012)

I noticed this when I first got my CGM. Instant coffee (full caffeine or decaf) has no impact on my blood sugars. But "proper coffee" ie made in a cafetiere or from Starbucks etc does make my BG rise. 

From trial and error, I've found I need about 0.3u to deal with a mug of proper black coffee (ie not instant). Obviously, if you're adding milk to the coffee, there's carbs in that too.


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 5, 2012)

Caffeine can have an effect on BG levels but it's very dependent on the individual.

Coffee is also a diuretic which may or may not have an impact on blood glucose. Interestingly, if I drink a lot of coffee but not much water, I get symptoms similar to hyperglycaemia but without the high blood sugar.

Watch out for those faffed-around coffees you get from Starbucks - many of them have more fat, carbs and calories than a Big Mac but people con themselves into thinking 'it's just a coffee'. I stick with a large black coffee and god help Planet Earth if I don't get it first thing in the morning!


----------



## brileo (Feb 3, 2017)

My fasting bg this morning was 6.7, two coffees later was 8.4, these were black with sweetener, looks like I may need to give up my morning coffee.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2017)

I drink about 3 cups of instant coffee most mornings.  Haven't noticed any effect on my BG.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Feb 3, 2017)

MeganN said:


> Tea apparently has more caffeine than some coffees


This is sort of true, in that in tea leaves there is more caffeine, but you use less tea per cup, so a CUP of tea contains less caffeine than a CUP of coffee.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Feb 3, 2017)

The odd thing is that coffee drinkers are less likely to get diabetes (with or without caffeine), even though caffeine does raise BG levels.
However, it looks like if you're a long-term coffee drinker, the caffeine doesn't affect your BG anywhere near as much.

https://authoritynutrition.com/coffee-blood-sugar-and-diabetes/


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 3, 2017)

brileo said:


> My fasting bg this morning was 6.7, two coffees later was 8.4, these were black with sweetener, looks like I may need to give up my morning coffee.



But if the black coffees were all you had, the rise in bg is just as likely (or more likely?) to have been Dawn Phenomenon effect rather than the effect of the coffees.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2017)

You'd have done better to have grabbed a bit of protein for brekky - and then enjoyed your coffee after.  However SOME people, but by no means everyone, find caffeine increases their BG.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Feb 4, 2017)

This is what I use to make my coffee, it's on average 20grm of Lavazza and that makes a 75ml shot. It has no affect on my BGL whether straight, an americano or a latte


----------

